# Jenn Air dishwasher control panel issue



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Leave the breaker off overnight.
Go through the user manual and search the internet to see if there's a hidden button combination to do a reset for that model.


----------



## pberm1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

i went ahead and ordered the control panel. its not cheap 200 bucks, that worries me because there is no returns. i wish i would have had a way to short pins on the socket that accepts the ribbon cable from the control panel to bypass the start button but...doing that also puts at risk other electronics if i slip and short the wrong wires


----------



## pberm1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

i replaced the control panel and the dishwasher is working again. hopefully this helps someone else


----------

